# Guaging interest in a Iowa Herf



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Just wondering since there seems to be a few more people here at CS from Iowa maybe we can actually get a herf together. I was thinking since the ban has made it very difficult to find a place to get together maybe getting a covered picnic area at a park would be an option...have a cook out along with the smokes. Date wise I was thinking around the Labor Day weekend since that is still plenty of time to get things moving.

I am certainly open to any other suggestions as well. So come on all you Iowa brothers and sisters lets see if we can actually get something together. Starting to feel a little left out seeing all the good times everyone else seems to be having at their herfs...

so anyone?? anyone??? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?

:r


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

I am up for this. I will be out of town on Saturday of Labor Day weekend but the other dates would probably work for me.


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I'd be able to make it, but I have to run it past the wife to make sure there isn't anything scheduled for that weekend yet. 

There any laid back bars in the Des Moines area with an outdoor smoking patio?


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

CueTheMusic said:


> I'm pretty sure I'd be able to make it, but I have to run it past the wife to make sure there isn't anything scheduled for that weekend yet.
> 
> There any laid back bars in the Des Moines area with an outdoor smoking patio?


Bars I am not sure about since I am not a drinker per se but another BOTL that I work with would probably know. He is around here every now and again. Since that is also the opening weekend of the CFB season a bar would be excellent just for the TV capabilities. Whats better than a nice stogie and football?

So where are you brother Alex with the bar info?


----------



## 413X (Jul 13, 2008)

Mystophales said:


> Bars I am not sure about since I am not a drinker per se but another BOTL that I work with would probably know. He is around here every now and again. Since that is also the opening weekend of the CFB season a bar would be excellent just for the TV capabilities. Whats better than a nice stogie and football?
> 
> So where are you brother Alex with the bar info?


Never fear I'm here 

As far as bars, I can't think of any that would have T.V.s on the patio. Other than the T.V. problem, I'm sure we can figure something out. I'm on it!:ss


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

Any update on this? 3-4 people would be enough for me. :ss

Sounds like we would just need a place to go?


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

Let me know a date and I will do my best to try and make it


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I am still in but finding a place with this damn ban in place is proving to be a problem...


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeaht the ban S**ks. What about pars and cigars?


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

Are the parks in Polk county totally smoke free like in Story county?

It is sounding like I may be out of town Friday and some of Saturday of labor day weekend. So I'd probably vote for Sunday if possible.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Kneo said:


> Yeaht the ban S**ks. What about pars and cigars?


Pars and cigars works but unfortunately they close at 7pm and I am not sure if they are even open on Sundays.

I believe the parks in Polk have the same laws as Story county....


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't think this idea would work on Labor day weekend, but what about grabbing a camping spot for a night, and having a campfire/cookout.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Hickory Grove is not more than ten minutes from you but that place fills up extremely quickly over holidays. I like the idea but I think it would have to be done after Labor Day. I would also have to check and see if the ban has affected rules there as well. I have not been there since it has gone into effect.

This ban is just a complete pain in the ass. Makes you feel like a damn criminal just trying to find a place that allows smoking....oh wait criminals are actually still allowed to smoke in prison...


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

> Q30. Can you still smoke at a public campground or on a public lake in your boat?
> Smoking is allowed on hiking trails, at campsites or campfires, and on lakes, rivers or other bodies of water. However, nothing prohibits any owner, operator, manager, or other person having custody or control of a public campground from declaring the entire area or property a non-smoking place.


I think campgrounds are ok. I was over at Hickory Grove yesterday fishing with my daughter and didn't notice any signs about smoking. I agree that a holiday weekend probably wouldn't work though. If that is where everyone wants to go, I can go set up a tent and get a spot the day we meet.


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

Just tell me when and where and I will do my best to be there!


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't know why I didn't think of this before but how about having a herf on a Saturday at Prairie Meadows?

You have entertainment via gambling if you so choose (I do enjoy playing the ponies). They have a pretty nice buffet as well as AJ's Steak House and most importantly since it is a casino smoking is legal. Plenty of places to get away from the noise of the gaming floor and even if they are not racing there (not sure when the season ends) they have simulcast from other tracks.

What goes better with cigars than a racing form and a two dollar tri-fecta bet...

Have no idea why the hell this didn't cross my mind before considering I live about 10 minutes away from the place...:r

So what does the rest of the Iowa gentlemen think?


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

This is an excellent idea. The buffet there rocks.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Now all we really need is the date. My wife is volunteering to do some stuff for Thomas Mitchell days this weekend (Mitchelville's yearly celebration) and the next weekend I have to work. How about Saturday, September 27th?

May end up being pretty close to the end of the warm weather smoking season so might as well go out with a bang...


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

I think I can do it that day. I will have to see if the wife has any plans since she is traveling the week before and the week afterwards.


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm celebrating my wedding anniversary and my wife's birthday that weekend, so it wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

CueTheMusic said:


> I'm celebrating my wedding anniversary and my wife's birthday that weekend, so it wouldn't work for me.


Bring her along. We can pretend it's a surprise party for her!


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

I would if she would let me :ss

She isn't too big on the cigar smoke.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Well my next weekend off would be Oct 11. I work at Firestone so my schedule is set up a year in advance. I can also do midweek but for most people this is problematic so that is why I have always suggested a weekend. That being said if you guys want to try midweek I have days off during the week as well as the weekend. These are the days I have off over the next month and a half. Wow seeing them all written down makes me feel like a lazy bastard......:r

Sept - 17,18,22,23,26,27,28

Oct. - 1,2,6,7,10,11,12,15,16,20,21,24,25,26,29,30


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

As of right now October 11th would work for me.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I am good with Oct 11th as well (obviously since I already posted it..)

I say what the hell lets make it final. Oct 11th at Prairie Meadows and if everyone can make it...cool. If not I am sure we can set up another one down the road. I am starting to get a little annoyed smoking all by myself...maybe I am just needy...:r


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds good. Are we thinking afternoon or evening or what?


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Either one is fine with me but I would go with something in the afternoon. Then again there isn't near the crowd at 3 AM...:r


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

At 3 AM I'd be falling asleep on someones shoulder :r


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

I think I could make this. It would have to be afternoon as I am on daughter duty that day until about 1.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright how about 4 PM Oct 11th. Not too early and not too late...:tu


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

I think I can make this!


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Well I will obviously be there! :tu


----------



## bwrightsman (Sep 29, 2008)

Just wanted to say hi to the Iowa crew, I am working on buying a house down in Des Moines right now. So any future get togethers I would be down for meeting up for a stogie.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

I was thinking about driving over for this, but it looks like a no-go, some family things came up. I'll have to see about next time.


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

I am going to miss it too. My mom needs me to come to Chariton and do somethings around her house. Sorry guys. I hope we can plan another one soon.


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm out too. Taking a small family vacation while we can since our weekends are pretty much full until December.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Well crap...I am still going...hell they still have harness racing, table games, nice buffet and a few very attractive women wlaking around and I have a Party Lusi and Robaina Don Alejandro that is just begging to be burned. Add to all of this 80 degree temps and we have a winning combination...

Oh and celebrating the big win by OU over the Longhorns is just icing on the cake.

No worries fellas I got a couple of guys from work that are gonna make it so I will not be scared being all by my lonesome...:r


----------

